# First trot!!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job!!! She looks great and her trot looks like a dream to ride.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!! She looks awesome! Her trot looks sooo good!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! Her trot is a little choppy but I think that's just her age and my weight for the moment...hoping she'll figure out where her feet are and get a little smoother!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Great job! Is that you actually riding? What brand of helmet are you riding with?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Yes, that is me riding her...I'm not sure the brand name of the helmet I use but I'll check tonight! Why do you ask?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's a Tipperary.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I am still looking around for a good riding helmet =] Thanks Macabre


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

That was a really GOOD video  
I loved it, Im curious if you used the side reins before or if someone helped you  ? 
( i need someone to teach me to use side reins lol, dont want to risk ruining my horse)
but you are doing a great job on her ! keep us updated


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

This is actually the first time I'm using sidereins, but my best friend has used them on numerous horses before and is guiding me through the process! Start with them long, not even making contact so if they life their head they feel the tension. As you work with them every day or every second day, gradually increase the tightness. I was told to always have the outside one or two holes longer to allow bending in the neck...

Macabre, mind taking over explaining?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ thanks


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like she is doing great!!!


----------

